# Egg sharing - did anyone worry about how it might effect your own chances?



## lala1975 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi,
I'm thinking about egg sharing but the main worry I have about it is whether or not I am effectively cutting our own chance at success. If I only get the minimum number of eggs, and I am only left with 4 eggs is that considerably reducing our chance? 
Brain is going mad thinking about every eventuality!


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi

Obviously it does give u less possible eggs for embryos, but It will give some1 else the chance of tx too  how have u responded previously? would they up ur drugs for more eggs? I am waiting to start egg share- so I dont have any answers for you.

 for what ever u choose  x x


----------



## lala1975 (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree it's a lovely thing to do and if it helps to get someone else out of this hell I'll be so happy. On my first tx I got 10 eggs and on my 2nd go I got 13. Not sure yet of what level they are going to use for stimms, I just know that it's going to be a different drug to the one I used the two times as I am at a different clinic. 
Have a consultation and counselling session on June 6th so I'm sure they will tell me all that then.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi lala, i egg shared in feb/march and only got 6 eggs so i donated them all, i am now doing another cycle and i will keep all the eggs and im on a higher lever of drugs so im hoping that it wil work in my favour and ill have loads of eggs this time and i can keep them all

nic
xx


----------



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

My story is same as nics, I only got 7 and donated them all, about to cycle again with higher meds and all for me.  one of the other ladys got 8 on her egg share, so 4 each and she is pregnant with twins. Think you have to go into with eyes wide open and be prepared to give up half at least and be able to cope with thought that you may not get pregnant on this cycle but receipent may..
It's a lovely feeling helping someone else though.


----------

